# Pigeons, Starlings and other non-game varmint birds



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

It's been a really long time since I've posted on here. 

It's good to be back.

I was hoping I could get a little advise or some tips from those that might know.

I'm wanting to see if anyone knows where to go, or who to contact about accessing property with preferably pigeons and starlings to shoot. I've been out a little trying to get in contact with people and property owners, but haven't been able to make it work.

I'm in Northern Utah. I wouldn't mind traveling.

If anyone here could point me in the direction of feed lots, dairy farms, etc. that happen to have those birds on them, that wouldn't mind if I came out and shot them, please let me know. Just looking for a warm lead or two.

I'd like to use either .22LR or 17HMR to shoot them, and would be respectful of property & clean up before leaving.

PM me on the boards here.

Thanks


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

ChiefAutoParts said:


> It's been a really long time since I've posted on here.
> 
> It's good to be back.
> 
> ...


You might have better luck if you say you'll be using a shotgun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ducksanddogs said:


> You might have better luck if you say you'll be using a shotgun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Or if you don't want to use a shotgun at least use a high power air rifle. Shooting at elevated targets with a .22 or .17 HMR isn't the safest thing to be doing.


----------

